# need a cheap wet n dry vac for the car and for home too



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

OK if I'm honest , mainly I need a wet n dry vac for at home. Got two young kids and a Labrador at home. I want to clean the living room carpet and dry it with a machine. However I want to spend as little as poss in order to get the job done. Carwise my daily is a fn2 ctr which had the brand new maroon Honda type r mats just a few months ago from the dealer, these could really do with a good wet clean.

This machine looks good
http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516

As for the living room, I've got a pump sprayer which I could put carpet cleaner in, a big scrubbing brush, then I'd just need to dry them, and the car mats, same again really. I think this would give better results than an actual £50 carpet cleaning machine (entry level , with a stationary brush)

I've never used a wet vac before, is there anything I should know? Or look for any particular attachments? Am i going wrong somewhere? Thanks all


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I think someone posted a few days back that karcher outlet had a refurb wetvac on sale for £30, maybe see if those are still available


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep it's the Karcher outlet site....I ordered one and also a professional grade steam cleaner too


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Stupid question perhaps, but, are the karcher ones thought of highly? If so what makes them good? The screwfix one gets good reviews ( i read a page or so, but to be fair I'm not looking to suck up construction dust just carpet cleaner)


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the Screwfix one, it is powerful and can be used to as a blower, I've had it about 7 months and use it in my garage and on my car, good for blowing excess water off after a wash, reviews are good because the machine is good, quite a few people on here with one.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

You might be best going for the vax version from b&q. It's £70 but has a shampoo dispenser and proper shampoo extraction heads for carpet and one for in the car. Gets brilliant reviews and vax are usually a good brand to go for.

http://www.diy.com/departments/vax-...23_BQ&ef_id=5fBPjgXnCU8AAEaW:20151227210027:s


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Vax 6131 is brilliant, did not rate the karcher at all tbh


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Vossman said:


> I have the Screwfix one, it is powerful and can be used to as a blower, I've had it about 7 months and use it in my garage and on my car, good for blowing excess water off after a wash, reviews are good because the machine is good, quite a few people on here with one.


Is this the one you mean?

http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516?kpid=36516&cm_mmc=Google-_-Product%2520Listing%2520Ads-_-Sales%2520Tracking-_-sales%2520tracking%2520url&cm_mmc=Google-_-Shopping%2520-%2520Car%2520and%2520Van-_-Shopping%2520-%2520Car%2520and%2520Van&gclid=CMuNsZf8_MkCFYPnwgodxUwLSQ


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

After recommendation from Clancy I got the same Vax yesterday! Used it to hoover the car today, of which it did a great job! The lead is so long as is the suction pipe which makes it much simpler. I've only used the shampooing upholstery head on a car mat but came out looking like new (live on a farm so was very mucky). I can only assume for carpets in the house it would work just as good.

Either way got mine from Wickes for £70 was a 2 year warranty. I know its more that than the others but for a shampooer, wet vac and standard hoover I'd say its a great price! Only down side is that it's a little bulky to store if you intended to keep all of it in the house.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

The VAX looks interesting!, I'm happy to pay more to get a really good machine. Im just learning what separates the bad from the good on these


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

lemansblue92 said:


> Is this the one you mean?
> 
> http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb35...%20and%20Van&gclid=CMuNsZf8_MkCFYPnwgodxUwLSQ


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I know I said I want this to be done as cheap as possible, so I'm breaking my own rule, but today I went and bought a VAX 6131t from wickes, for £70. The fact it sprays shampoo, in the long run, means it will be a lot easier to regularly clean the carpets at home (and car mats). It gets great reviews, it seems to be priced at £90 or more unless on a deal. Plus the upholstery wet shampoo tool should come in useful for various things car wise or home wise. It feels like a quality bit of kit and the fact its not an upright carpet cleaner is a bonus too I think


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Worth every penny mate


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

that vax 6131 looks decent especially considering it washes carpets as well, going to return the titan 1300w I got, only reason being the carpet attachment seems quite flimsy to use if you had to do the house with it


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

How dry does this vax machine leave the carpets after washing, I've had one years ago which was meant to be 'dry' after but had to not walk on floor for a hour or two to fully dry?


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

jspeed2 said:


> How dry does this vax machine leave the carpets after washing, I've had one years ago which was meant to be 'dry' after but had to not walk on floor for a hour or two to fully dry?


this video seems to suggest it takes a while to dry


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

It does leave them a little damp. I just go out for a few hours. Leave a dehumidifier on and alls fine when I get back


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought a 6131t off the back of this thread. I was desperate to give it a whirl so cleaned our hall way carpet with it. I was surprised how much dirt it got up, the carpets not old and we don't wear shoes and it gets hovered 3 times a day (diagnosed with OCD)! With regards to drying, its probably not the best time of year to do it, I got most of it 100% dry but I spent ages going over it with suction only, very slowly. I gave up on the rest and just left the heating on for a few hours and it was dry the next morning.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

3 times a day? wow. where did you get the 6131t?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Paul you wanna come round and do my house ? Needs doing 3 times a day with the ruddy dog! 

And as for the carpet, as said it leaves them very slightly damp. Dries pretty quick though especially if heating is on


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I think our living room carpet gets hoovered three times a week


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> 3 times a day? wow. where did you get the 6131t?


I bought mine from wickes for £69.99, it was next day free delivery for an order before 6pm. Also I went through quidco and £1.17 cashback and paid on my M&S card for M&S points  And it doesn't take too long to do 3 times a day as its only a 2 bedroom bungalow and I keep things quite minimal! lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Dammit I never thought to do it with free delivery and cash back and things


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Dammit I never thought to do it with free delivery and cash back and things


Aye they are pretty good, I ordered at about 5.45pm and it was at the door before 8.00am the next day! If you order anything from Wickes its worth looking for discount codes too. I couldn't find any this time but they regularly do £20 off £100 shop and £10 off £50 shop.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

[email protected] are doing the vax for 70 quid, if you know any OAP they get 10% off on wednesdays.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Picked up the vax from b and q, hopefully try it out tmro


----------



## apolloac (Aug 18, 2014)

This might be abit more than what your looking for but i use the nuematic gorge, and ive used it loads in the house because i have 2 kids :S


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Are these Vax suitable for seats as well ?


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Last year I ordered two Karcher ones from the outlet and I got brand new ones with brand new tools still attached to the cardboard, can't get better than that:thumb:


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

Is this Lidl one any good?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Arvi said:


> Are these Vax suitable for seats as well ?


Yes mate as long as you get the small extraction head, done the seats in both my cars no problem and I'd say got 95% of the moisture out so was basically bone dry the day after

As for how well these vax go on, I have used mine at least once a week since I got it last year.... dog loves to get muddy :wall: it's still working spot on so I'm happy


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Clancy said:


> Yes mate as long as you get the small extraction head, done the seats in both my cars no problem and I'd say got 95% of the moisture out so was basically bone dry the day after
> 
> As for how well these vax go on, I have used mine at least once a week since I got it last year.... dog loves to get muddy :wall: it's still working spot on so I'm happy


Didn't know you could use it on dogs :lol:
Only messing buddy :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> Didn't know you could use it on dogs :lol:
> Only messing buddy :thumb:


:lol: she does love the hoover to be fair, added amusement factor :thumb:


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

I use the same Vax for a while and I am happy with it. It's not the best one for home carpets,compare with others, but for car does a great job. I bought from Amazon a car kit made by Vax with TuboTool, Flexi Crevice Tool, Flat Upholstery Tool,etc and does a great job hovering as well,and with that cable... I don't see the extension lead around me anymore.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Clancy said:


> Yes mate as long as you get the small extraction head, done the seats in both my cars no problem and I'd say got 95% of the moisture out so was basically bone dry the day after
> 
> As for how well these vax go on, I have used mine at least once a week since I got it last year.... dog loves to get muddy :wall: it's still working spot on so I'm happy


Great thanks mate.

B&Q don't seem to have them in stock local to me, nor does Wickes. For reference B&Q have 10% off today if it benefits anyone who can find stock in store:

http://www.diy.com/departments/vax-...3_1456311645_75699ecb12e858b3d076dbaac9d62f46

Am i right in assuming if i bought the kit from Wickes or B&Q I would still need to buy additional tools for car use?

If so is this a better buy as it seems to come with more tools?






Or should I try and secure a Vax from a store further afield and buy this seperatley?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TOOL-KIT-...241608?hash=item541fe347c8:g:SnkAAOSw0JpV7aVq


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I got mine from Wickes and came with all the tools you'd need. The small wash head was in there if that's the main reason you want it . Works great as a hoover, had a few goes with the shampoo side and was very effective!

Just found this... shows all the tools that were in the box:

http://www.cleaner-review.co.uk/


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Puglife said:


> I got mine from Wickes and came with all the tools you'd need. The small wash head was in there if that's the main reason you want it . Works great as a hoover, had a few goes with the shampoo side and was very effective!
> 
> Just found this... shows all the tools that were in the box:
> 
> http://www.cleaner-review.co.uk/


Great thanks for confirming. Yes I wanted to ensure that it had the smaller heads to be able to use in the car. Now to find a friend who can collect from a store that has stock !


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I got mine on amazon so I know it comes with all the bits if you order from there 

I think it does always come with all the bits it's just a but misleading from the stock images some sites use that don't show them. If your buying inspire though can always check before you buy so not too bad


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

B&Q out of stock. Wickes stock checker is useless so had 2 cancelled orders from there. Its an end of line product I believe hence stock.

Before I order from Amazon at £90 (incs 2 bottles I believe) anyone found an alternative supplier?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Lidl have a special offer on this week in a wet and dry Hoover might be worth checking it out.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Nick. Went for the Vax from Amazon in the end. Ordered Monday and I believe it may have landed at home today. Got 2 year guarantee and the reviews seem good. 

Any tips for use on the car carpets and on seats would be gratefully received !


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

£70 here now

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/de...campaign=nt-oneliners-one&utm_content=3#vax80


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Arvi said:


> £70 here now
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/de...campaign=nt-oneliners-one&utm_content=3#vax80


Not to de rail this thread too much, but anyone had any use with he VAX pressure washers they have here as well? £32 for the base model looks a right bargain!


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Got a vax 6131 from makro £49.99


----------

